# Install FreeBSD with mfsBSD



## fcgoo (May 13, 2010)

1, download mfsbsd iso
http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/ 
download it according to your arch (i386 or amd64)

2, boot into mfsbsd

3, ftp to get 8.0-RELEASE install files

```
mdconfig -a -t swap -s 160m -u 10
newfs -U /dev/md10
mount /dev/md10 /var/tmp
mkdir -p /var/tmp/8.0-RELEASE/{base,kernels,manpages}   # ftp to get files into these dirs
```

4, my personal install shell script, save and run it, *modify the shell script according to your need*

```
partitions assignment:
a - /
b - swap
d - /usr
e - /var
md0 - /tmp
```


```
#!/bin/sh

disk=ad0

cat << _BSDLABEL > savedlabel.txt
8 partitions:
#	size	offset	fstype
  a:	1G	16	4.2BSD
  b:	1G	*	swap
  c:	*	*	unused
  d:	2G	*	4.2BSD
  e:	*	*	4.2BSD
_BSDLABEL

cat << _FSTAB > fstab.txt
/dev/${disk}s1a	/	ufs	rw	1	1
/dev/${disk}s1b	none	swap	sw	0	0
/dev/${disk}s1d	/usr	ufs	rw	2	2
/dev/${disk}s1e	/var	ufs	rw	2	2
_FSTAB

cat << _RC_CONF > rc.conf.txt
tmpmfs="YES"
tmpsize="64m"
ifconfig_le0="inet 10.10.10.128 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="10.10.10.1"
hostname="abc.xyz.com"
sshd_enable="YES"
_RC_CONF



### create OS slice and partition label 
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/${disk} count=1 bs=512
fdisk -BI ${disk}
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/${disk}s1 count=16 bs=512
bsdlabel -w -B ${disk}s1
bsdlabel -R ${disk}s1 savedlabel.txt

### format OS partitions
newfs /dev/${disk}s1a
newfs -U /dev/${disk}s1d
newfs -U /dev/${disk}s1e

### prepare OS mount points
mount -v /dev/${disk}s1a /mnt
mkdir -v /mnt/usr /mnt/var
mount -v /dev/${disk}s1d /mnt/usr
mount -v /dev/${disk}s1e /mnt/var

### extract OS files
( cd /var/tmp/8.0-RELEASE/base
export DESTDIR=/mnt
sh install.sh
cd ../kernels
sh install.sh GENERIC
cd ../manpages
sh install.sh
cp -R /mnt/boot/GENERIC/ /mnt/boot/kernel/ )

### final configure
cp fstab.txt /mnt/etc/fstab
cp rc.conf.txt /mnt/etc/rc.conf
cp /mnt/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Shanghai /mnt/etc/localtime
touch /mnt/etc/wall_cmos_clock


echo
echo chroot into newly installed system to change root password and/or adduser
echo run command newaliases as root after first reboot
```


5, finalize your install

```
chroot /mnt /bin/tcsh
passwd                 # change root password
adduser                # add normal user
#... other things you want to do
exit                   # exit chroot environment
umount /mnt/usr /mnt/var /mnt
reboot
```
 
ok, enjoy your newly installed freebsd. 

my putty log: http://pastebin.org/204391


----------

